# Inter office consults



## mbaitey (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I need to pose a question to all of you and see how you are handling this.  I have 3 physicians that are all ENT & they all have different sub specialties.
One of the Dr. wants to charge a Consult because he is seeing the patient for a new problem (thyroid issues) and the other Dr. does not deal with that.  He wants to charge it out as a consult.  They are all under the same tax ID #.  I am telling them because of the Tax ID issue I would say no charge it as a regular visit.   My questions to you is Do any of your doctors do this and are you getting reimbursment for it. 


Chelle


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jan 21, 2008)

Consultations Requested by Members of the Same Group–Pay for a consultation if one physician in a group practice requests a consultation from another physician in the same group practice as long as all of the requirements for use of the CPT consultation codes are met.

if the doctor that has the sub speciality is seeing the patient because he was transferred to him/her then it is not a consult. 

We have the same in our practice 3 ENT's 3 different subspecialities, But the one Physician needs to actually request a Consult/Opinion to that other ENT in order to qualify for a consult. not just transfer him/her to that MD.

Hope this helps


----------

